# Warning upon boot



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Dec 26, 2009)

Can anybody explain me "Non-unique normal route, mask not entered", a warning which I received upon boot.

from 'dmesg -a' I received this:


```
Sat Dec 26 12:53:00 CET 2009
bge1: link state changed to UP
lagg0: link state changed to UP
bge0: link state changed to UP
Dec 26 12:53:00 Clarinha kernel: Non-unique normal route, mask not entered
```

This is my "rc.conf" file:


```
# -- sysinstall generated deltas -- # Wed Dec 23 18:36:25 2009
# Created: Wed Dec 23 18:36:25 2009
# Enable network daemons for user convenience.
# Please make all changes to this file, not to /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
# This file now contains just the overrides from /etc/defaults/rc.conf.
hostname="Clarinha"
sendmail_enable="NO"
sendmail_submit_enable="NO"
sendmail_outbound_enable="NO"
sendmail_msp_queue_enable="NO"
#ifconfig_bge0="DHCP"
ifconfig_bge0="up"
ifconfig_bge1="up"
#ifconfig lagg0 create
cloned_interfaces="lagg0"
ifconfig_lagg0="laggproto loadbalance laggport bge0 laggport bge1 DHCP"
keymap="us.iso"
sshd_enable="YES"
powerd_enable="YES"
rpcbind_enable="YES"
nfs_server_enable="YES"
mountd_flag="-r"
```

Both network ports are connected to an unmanaged gigabit ethernet switch.


----------



## vivek (Dec 28, 2009)

You don't have static IPs? For server avoid using DHCP. Setup static with correct netmask, and route.


----------



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Dec 29, 2009)

vivek said:
			
		

> You don't have static IPs? For server avoid using DHCP. Setup static with correct netmask, and route.



I know I should use static IP's. All those (four) servers are just test machines which only occasionally run. In fact I have a router were all four servers have their own address reserved, so they always will receive the same address.


----------

